# Katy Perry and Zooey Deschanel Seperated at Birth?



## Johnnie (Feb 24, 2009)

Hehe! I thought this was an interesting find




Sometimes I can't figure who's who...





Quote:
I’m astounded at how much these two broads look alike. In case you don’t know who they are, Katy Perry is this girl. She is a 23 year old pop singer with the current top 40 hit entitled “I Kissed a Girl”. Zooey Deschanel is this girl. She is a 28 year old actress who was in Elf and, most recently, The Happening.STOP! DO NOT go look up pictures of them. Stick with the images contained in the links above, because otherwise you might come across the pictures in my post and ruin the whole game. And don’t click “see all photos” on Zooey’s IMDB page. Just use the pictures on the front page for reference.

We’re going to play a little game called “Katy or Zooey?” This may seem like a pretty dumb “Perez-Hilton”-esque post, but I am just taken aback by how much they physically resemble each other. You will be too.

Here’s how to play. Study the pair of pictures and determine which one is Katy and which one is Zooey. If you are struggling, just remember the clues you know thus far:


One’s an actress and one’s a musician
One’s 4 1/2 years older than the other one
 I don’t know how those will help you at all. The Answer key is in the comments so you don’t accidentally scroll down and see them in the post.The first three are warm-ups to get the blood pumping to your fusiform gyrus. Difficulty level increases at number 4.

*1.*




*2.*





*3.*





*4.*





*5.*





*6.*





*7.*





*8.*

Quote:
The Official Answer Key:1. A) Zooey B) Katy

2. A) Zooey B) Katy

3. A) Katy B) Zooey

4. A) Katy B) Zooey

5. A) Katy B) Zooey

6. A) Zooey B) Katy

7. A) Katy B) Zooey

8. A) Zooey B) Katy


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 24, 2009)

I think I can tell them apart although they do look really alike, they could be sisters!

And weirdly Zooey looks younger than Katy Perry even though she's 4 years older.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for posting this! I've thought this since Katy Perry came out and I thought it was Zooey for a second there lol.

Here's Zooey with her real sister Emily


----------



## laurafaye (Feb 24, 2009)

They do look scarily similar, I could mainly tell them apart because of Katy's fashion sense haha.


----------



## ticki (Feb 24, 2009)

Ah! Where are the answers?!


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ah! Where are the answers?! Doh!



I edited it. Thanks for the reminder.

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for posting this! I've thought this since Katy Perry came out and I thought it was Zooey for a second there lol.
Here's Zooey with her real sister Emily

http://media.buffalonews.com/smedia/...filiate.50.jpg

You're welcome! Her sister doesn't look like her at all.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah they do look really similar!


----------



## Anjel. (Feb 24, 2009)

wow i couldn't tell them apart like at all.


----------



## Nick007 (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow! They do look a lot alike.


----------



## ticki (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey, I did pretty well. I only messed up the last one.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 25, 2009)

creeeepy! they do look alike!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Well I failed that test. I couldn't figure out which is which...


----------



## purplesunshine (Feb 25, 2009)

don't forget lizzy caplan, she looks like them too!

Zooey Deschanel's Unique Look.....Not So Unique? - StyleBakery.com Celebrity Dish Daily


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 25, 2009)

I could barely tell them apart!


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *purplesunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif don't forget lizzy caplan, she looks like them too!
Zooey Deschanel's Unique Look.....Not So Unique? - StyleBakery.com Celebrity Dish Daily

Holy sh*t. I clicked on the link and it when I tried to close it, it kept popping up a new page over and over and over again. I had to turn off my computer just to make it stop.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Feb 25, 2009)

I do look a lot alike, but I could still easily tell them apart. I think they are both sooo pretty!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 25, 2009)

I got the last one wrong, just because that's a horrible pic of Zooey! lol! They do look a lot alike, though. But I find Katy Perry infinitely annoying.

BTW...Zooey is both a musician (She and Him) and an actress.


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 25, 2009)

I could tell them apart, though they do lot a lot alike.


----------

